# Do termites thrive in hot attics?



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

termites need moisture. you'll find that they have mud tubes coming up from the ground so they can travel back and forth to the ground. if you are looking for termite prevention you should start much lower then the attic.

other wood destroying insects can be in the attic. 

is there a specific reason why you are worried about the wood in your attic?

I have heard good things about treating the wood with "Timbor" to ward off all sorts of insects.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen them at attic levels on concrete block structures but as long as the dining room is closer to the ground I doubt the attic would be an issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not all termites make tunnels or need to return to the ground.
Some types get all the moisture they need from the wood.
Any exterminator I've ever dealt with will do a free inspection.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I've never had to deal with the termites that eat wood and don't have to go back into the ground. Drywood termites live along the southern US border and coast of CA. I live so far north it is rare to see anything but damp-wood termites.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Free inspections are nice, but when you are looking at putting something on for preventive purposes just because the roof is going to be off, you might as well skip the inspection and just put an application of timbor on.

I would still imagine if you are worried about termites, that a trench and slab injection around the bace of your home is going top provide you with greater all around protection from termites.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

We've had the inside spot-treated for termites, but the attic area is of course inaccessible (no attic access). In theory it would be nice to have the termite company go up there and spot treat the wood while the roof is removed - if there are termites up there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Spot treating is flushing your money down the toilet.
Huge difference on how a home is treated according on what type termites your dealing with. 
Subterranian termites need to be treated at the base of the house.
Old house and Formosin Termites the whole house needs to be tented to kill them.
Need to be talking to a local exteminator not counting on advice from people that have never had to deal with the species in your area.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Drywood termites are not common on the west coast. As others noted, you would be better doing a preventative subterranean termite treatment.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

TruproServices said:


> Drywood termites are not common on the west coast. As others noted, you would be better doing a preventative subterranean termite treatment.


Maybe you should read about the Western Drywood Termite. Some sources say it is responsible for more than half the termite damage in Calif.
Since we have at least 4 other species here that I am aware of, I would say that makes it fairly common,even though it is not found in all areas of the state.

Depending where the OP lives in SOCAL, it may be in his area. He should talk withe a local exterminator regarding the species common to his his area and inpection/treatment for them.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> Maybe you should read about the Western Drywood Termite. Some sources say it is responsible for more than half the termite damage in Calif.
> Since we have at least 4 other species here that I am aware of, I would say that makes it fairly common,even though it is not found in all areas of the state.
> 
> Depending where the OP lives in SOCAL, it may be in his area. He should talk withe a local exterminator regarding the species common to his his area and inpection/treatment for them.


That's embarrassing. As you can see, I'm an east coast guy. I'm not sure what map I was looking at but you are clearly correct. With that said, I wouldn't hesitate to apply Timbor as a preventative measure.


----------

